# GoPro Cameras in a Coffee Roaster



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Check out the fantastic video shot with GoPro Camera inside a roaster


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't see the link, Glenn.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2014/11/24/must-see-video-gopro-cameras-inside-a-commercial-drum-roaster/


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the video. Seriously cool!

I especially liked the part where the camera is being covered in freshly roasted beans falling from above. It's raining beans, hallelujah...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great video.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Seriously cool. Seriously hot! Very interesting to watch. I want one of those naked PFs too (but a little birdie told me I'm getting a Rocket one for Christmas!)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Seriously cool. Seriously hot! Very interesting to watch. I want one of those naked PFs too (but a little birdie told me I'm getting a Rocket one for Christmas!)


Have you got a link to where the little birdie is getting it from?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Behind a rocking horse on the floor by all accounts. I've looked everywhere. All out of stock. I tried Alchemy and they said they discontinued selling them months ago. Then he emailed me back and said he found the last one at the back of the stock cupboard. At least I hope it is one cos I tipped off the Hotmetalette and she snagged it for me. I'm find out at Christmas. Sorry!


----------

